# A thing that shouldn't be



## FishFright (31 Jul 2018)

Well now I've seen it all


----------



## roadrash (31 Jul 2018)

mental


----------



## Rooster1 (31 Jul 2018)

omg


----------



## Milkfloat (31 Jul 2018)

The stoker has no headrest and has moving chains just an inch or so from his eyes. Scary.


----------



## Threevok (31 Jul 2018)

I would not want to me on the bottom of that, after your oppo had been out on a curry night


----------



## Dayvo (31 Jul 2018)

'Fart and give us a clue' comes, sadly, to mind.


----------



## plantfit (31 Jul 2018)

WHY?????


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jul 2018)




----------



## Tin Pot (31 Jul 2018)




----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2018)

plantfit said:


> WHY?????


Why not?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jul 2018)

I hope his rim doesn't fail.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Aug 2018)

And there's all that sweat that's going to drip from the lowest point of the topmost rider....


----------



## plantfit (1 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why not?


Thinking about it though,If we never experimented we would still be riding around on the "Hobby Horse" (aren't they what we call "balance bikes" today?


----------



## Bad Machine (1 Aug 2018)

plantfit said:


> Thinking about it though,If we never experimented we would still be riding around on the "Hobby Horse" (aren't they what we call "balance bikes" today?



I wonder what they learned from that "experiment" ? Here's another that comes to mind.....


----------



## roadrash (1 Aug 2018)

The most useless machine...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z86V_ICUCD4


----------



## Gasman (21 Aug 2018)

You've got to push the boundaries if you want to extend them but I'm also reminded of the famous violinist who said that he occasionally plays music by more experimental modern composers for 2 reasons;

To discourage the composer from writing any more.

To remind himself how much he loves Beethoven!


----------



## BilboSmeggins (24 Aug 2018)

Gasman said:


> You've got to push the boundaries if you want to extend them but I'm also reminded of the famous violinist who said that he occasionally plays music by more experimental modern composers for 2 reasons;
> 
> To discourage the composer from writing any more.
> 
> To remind himself how much he loves Beethoven!




That cheered me up


----------

